# IMG sunglow???



## hectorides (Jun 24, 2016)

hello everyone,

how can you see that a sunglow is IMG

kindest regards


----------



## hectorides (Jun 24, 2016)

nobody?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

What species? Boa constrictor or some other snake or lizard? What does IMG stand for? More information please.

I've been having login problems for the last week. But it finally seems solved.


----------



## hectorides (Jun 24, 2016)

Sorry for the poor information

Yes it is about boa constrictor, a friend of mine paired a sunglow with a I.M.G azabache male and has a nest, their are sunglows, albinos, hypo's , paradox but also IMG sunglow, IMG albinos and regular IMG's

IMG stands for increased melanistic gen, withh normal boa cobstrictor that gen is making them almost completly black
But what does it with a sunglow? Can you see visual diffrences and how do you see them?

Hope you can help with this information ***55357;***56841;


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I do not know enough about the interactions of the various genes to be able to answer your question with any confidence. 

For what it's worth, the albino gene prevents the formation of black pigment. I would be surprised if IMG made a significant change there. But perhaps someone else has better information than I have.


----------

